# Automatic sign on



## Sage (Jan 17, 2007)

Is there a way that I automatically sign on as soon as I get on this site?
Or do you have to sign on every time.I think I'm getting addicted to this place.


----------



## candelbc (Jan 17, 2007)

I believe there is a "Remember Me" feature, but it likely requires your browser to support the storage of Cookies.


----------

